# Good Luck for tomorrow Minxy !!!



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Just to say I will be thinking of you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR ET TOMORROW NATASHA!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]*NATASHA I AM THINKING OF YOU TOO!!!*    [/fly]


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy

I really hope its 3rd time lucky for you!!!!      


Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with Sarah  3rd time lucky minxy you deserve it so much


                           

Sal xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck Natasha. Keeping everything crossed for you.

            

Rosie. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lots and lots of luck honey.....     

xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I just wanted to wish you loands of luck for tomorrow and I will be sending you loads of                

Love Tracy x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Good Luck Natasha

You so deserve your dreams come true

 

      
      
      
      
      
      
      

Love Emxx*


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Natasha

Just wanted to send you some last minute   vibes.








for tomorrow....here's hoping you have some good news for us oldies in two weeks time.

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've only just seen this as had a bit of a hectic day...thank you all so much for your support and good luck wishes...it really means more than you know 

It's been a bit touch and go whether I'd be able to have ET but its definitely going ahead now at 12.30pm tomorrow...assuming our snowbabies survive  Embryologist seems very optimisitc cos they're grade 1's and same batch as the others which survived 100%. Only problem I've had this cycle is that for some reason my womb lining hasn't been thickening up as well as normal...I've never had this problem before which is why its so frustrating !! I had to go back for a scan on Friday which was cd14 and by time I got there I'd already ovulated (so didn't need the hcg trigger jab !!!) but womb lining was still under 8mm...so consultant prescribed me some oestrogen tabs to help thicken it up...had another scan today and its averaging 8mm so just made it !!! I was getting worried that it would be cancelled and not sure I could've dealt with it cos have geared myself up mentally for having the treatment...and physically I've already started taking all the extra meds for immune/blood disorders as well as the cyclogest and crinone !!

Had acupuncture this evening and another session tomorrow after ET...only gonna get signed off for a week this time...the 2nd week is always the worst so decided to keep myself busy at work !!!

Anyway, thanks so much for thinking of me lovely ladies 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Sending you lots of                 .

Love Elfiex


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha,
          My old cycle buddy, fet sister, just want 2 wish u all the luck in the world 4 2moro, i have everything i can crossed 4 u, and will b thinkin of u all day, sendin u more                   than i could eva fit on this post.
 Natasha


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Best wishes Natasha, hope all goes well tomorrow and the weeks ahead

[fly]    [/fly]

Sam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

loads and loads of  and  for you natasha 

hoping everything went smoothly for you 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck Minxy, hope it all goes to plan.

Deneez


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Natasha    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck Natasha!!!   

x


----------

